# Thoughts on the SAR?



## OrelSaldy (Mar 13, 2020)

The design is really speaking to me, but that cost makes me think of other watches in that range. What do you all think of it and its specs?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

OrelSaldy said:


> The design is really speaking to me, but that cost makes me think of other watches in that range. What do you all think of it and its specs?


You can’t get wrong with a watch that is part of the Mühle collection for 20 years now. Just do a search here, you‘ll find a lot of threads including reviews plus lots of comments of happy owners.


----------



## OrelSaldy (Mar 13, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> You can’t get wrong with a watch that is part of the Mühle collection for 20 years now. Just do a search here, you‘ll find a lot of threads including reviews plus lots of comments of happy owners.


Thanks will do !


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

I bought a new SAR--black face, rubber strap--last September. I was looking for a tough, good-looking (subjective, I know), high quality watch that I wouldn't have to worry about if I accidentally banged it on a doorknob. I wasn't interested in a diver with a bezel, but I wanted something with good water resistance. So far I have nothing but positive things to report. I see zero marks on the case and just a few rub marks on the bottom of the excellent clasp. I appreciate precision but I'm not a seconds-counter: the watch is quite accurate with a slight tendency to run fast. The SAR is a little bigger and heavier than watches I'd been wearing, but I've adjusted to this easily, and it's become my daily wear. Given its 1000m water resistance, you could argue that the watch is actually pretty compact. Lume is bright and long-lasting. Is it expensive? Well, this is subjective of course, but I feel like it's good value for the money. YMMV.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Had one as well. 

Outstanding build quality, tough as nails, very comfortable, and a look unlike many other watches out there, IMHO.


----------



## OrelSaldy (Mar 13, 2020)

Nokie said:


> Had one as well.
> 
> Outstanding build quality, tough as nails, very comfortable, and a look unlike many other watches out there, IMHO.


Yeah the appearance is what really sold me, really a look of its own!


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Had mine for about two weeks is all, but I can’t seem to take it off my wrist. It is for me a near perfect watch for the reasons cited above; it’s nicely water resistant, no rotating bezel to distract from its purpose, to reliably tell time under arduous conditions. Excellent lume, superb legibility, and it seemingly could be used to hammer railroad spikes. If it had a day function, I’d sell off the rest of my humble collection. It’s on my wrist as we speak:


----------



## James Meacham (Jun 8, 2021)

My favorite watch of >20 in my current collection. I think that this and a Cartier Santos would do me for a 2 watch collection.


----------



## Gallowglass (Sep 16, 2020)

James Meacham said:


> My favorite watch of >20 in my current collection. I think that this and a Cartier Santos would do me for a 2 watch collection.


So, a two watch collection is exactly what I’m going for. The SAR will be my daily wearer and I‘m on the waiting list for another watch which will be worn more selectively. The SAR is just the perfect watch for me on a daily basis.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

I recently tried on my friend's SAR again and was reminded of what a wonderful watch it was - unique, well built, legible, and wears well for its size.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

The hardest part of the SAR? Is choosing between the black face or the white. 🤔


----------



## Jacob’s Watches (10 mo ago)

Paul in SC said:


> The hardest part of the SAR? Is choosing between the black face or the white. 🤔


🤣🤣


----------



## PS23 (May 10, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get some good replacement screw in lug tubes to replace the ones in the Muhle SAR. Mine are still OK, but I would like a spare set or two, so I can change the band a little more often. I am pretty certain they are 20mm, but not sure if there are different circumferences. I think I emailed MG once, but no response. Thanks.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I expect the dealers will carry those parts.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## belin (Oct 28, 2009)

I had one and let it get away, now I'm looking again and can not decide between black or white.


----------



## Tobor8thMan (Jul 8, 2017)

One of the most attractive and unique German tool watches that I am attracted to - itr's styled by itself yet not weird at all in my eyes - hope to score one.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

belin said:


> I had one and let it get away, now I'm looking again and can not decide between black or white.


I've always prefered the white but that new titanium version in black looks _really_ nice.


----------

